# New foster dog and her puppies



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ocassionaly I will foster dogs for some rescue groups and starvation cases really get me! So I offered to take a mom and her pups for a little while. They owners are being prosecuted for starvation.
I need help with a name for momma dog if anyone wants to help!

Here is the picture of them at the shelter and I couldn't resist fostering them!









Here are the six fat happy pups they are about 7-8 weeks old









Justin on the couch with one, he wanted to hold one and it fell asleep on him.









Momma dog, she is really sweet and about 1.5 years old. Her puppies were still nursing but no reason for them to still be nursing so I weaned them. Now she can work on gaining weight.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I forgot the worse part! I took her to the vet today to have an exam and we found out someone had shot her with a shotgun! She had birdshot all along one side of her and you can see the scars where it had healed. She still has birdshot under her skin. People just suck!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Poor baby, thank you for stepping up for this family Lisa!!!!
Can't wait to see update pics as the mom progresses.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Awe poor momma these types of cases just kill me. As for names heres a few.

Blondie
Chalka
Crystal
Diamond
Ice
Isa (EE-Sa)
Ivory
Milkshake
Moon
Opey
Opal
Pearl
Powder
Snow
Snowflake
Sparkle
Star
Sugar


Okay thats all the white dog names I have written down haha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sugar was this rescue we took in a few years ago from a raid on another rescue group. Can you believe they locked this dog in a room to die! There was a pile of dogs who had died and starved to death out in the back and so the neighbors wouldn't see this dog they locked her in a room! This was our last starvation case we took in and she was much worse!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Isa!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I do too that's my father in laws chi's name she is solid white I believe its Norweigan for Iced


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG how great of you too help her. Was this the one that was circulating facebook for a bit looking for a foster? I think it had a caption like " does she and her pups deserve to sit on concrete while they wait for justice".... People suck, hope she pulls through with all the pups nicely for you. How is she doing after all she has been through? personality , temperment wise?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She's great! She's really sweet and happy to be rid of puppies! lol Yeah I'm sure this is the one on FB for awhile


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep these pictures close for the next condition vs skinny debate..


Poor kid. Call her Lily  She looks like a Lily to me.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Poor girl.Kudos to you for taking her and her pups in.The shape she's in reminds me of how Hera was when we got her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG  poor baby. I agree with Holly on calling her Lily. It reminds me of Unicorns and the movie Legend


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WHat a great name!! Lily it is! thanks!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow so awesome of you and love that picture of your son with the snoozing pup  

How long does it take and what is the process for getting a dog like that a healthy weight? MIT be more than just giving food. Or is it really that easy? Those pups were taking all she had! Why did the shelter no wean them? Or the only way is to have the pups be separate from the mom in order to wean?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ames said:


> Wow so awesome of you and love that picture of your son with the snoozing pup
> 
> How long does it take and what is the process for getting a dog like that a healthy weight? MIT be more than just giving food. Or is it really that easy? Those pups were taking all she had! Why did the shelter no wean them? Or the only way is to have the pups be separate from the mom in order to wean?


The shelter is the shelter...... They have no brains sometimes!

It will take about 6 weeks to put weight on and build muscle. A big problem is muscle loss. Just feeding more will help but you have to do it slowly, her system cannot handle large amounts of food it won't be able to absorb it. So slowly with high fat in her diet then exercise and LOVE! lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

poor thing!! good on you for helping her.. i like lily too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She's doing so awesome!! She's super sweet and has already gained a some weight!


----------

